
Rat Robot Beats on Live Rats to Make Them Depressed - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/medical-robots/ratbot-beats-on-live-rats-to-make-them-depressed#.USPi5ZZC5ws.hackernews
======
whiddershins
What are the implications for our understanding of how to induce depression in
humans?

